# Retrieved cable



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Got this out of a 6" residential sewer on Thursday.







. Left there by previous contractor. Apparently his solution was to clean the sewer every 6 months. Three different drain guys there before me, three different video inspections, and not one of them suggested trying to get it out. In fact, a plumber gave the customer a 34,000 dollar estimate to replace the entire sewer line because there was a "brick" in the line as well. Not sure if it was a brick or not, but both cable and "brick" are now gone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

You coulda bid $28k and still been a hero... Just sayin...

There's only one line that I've come across that still has a cable in it. I couldn't get the camera to the end to find out how it's stuck, but I could see it was 30'+ long. I grabbed it with a retriever, but the thing was really stuck. Unfortunately where it was broken off was under the slab section 10' in from the basement and 5' under an apartment. Odd thing is, the line only backs up every other year. The owner of the building decided to just live with it.


----------



## Yaser51 (Sep 21, 2016)

Pulled out a 50' 3/8" cable that know one seemed to know was in the mainline!


----------



## sethro1981 (Oct 31, 2016)

what did you guys use ,just a regular retrieval style bit


----------



## The cable guy (Oct 31, 2020)

sethro1981 said:


> what did you guys use ,just a regular retrieval style bit





sethro1981 said:


> what did you guys use ,just a regular retrieval style bit


I don't think drain pro has been active on here in a couple of years. My guess would be a basic retrieval spring on a drum machine though


----------

